# EMERENCGY!! Goose stung by a scorpion!!!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a friend who has a breeding pair of geese...she found her male plopped sideways this morning...he foot was very swollen..and he has labored breathing...she has been putting him in cool water to help with swelling and pain, the area was oozing...she squeezed a bunch if gunk out..she is worried..he is not eating..barely drinking....Sheis going ot give him Benadryl since we saw Chickens can have it..trying to draw out poison with baking soda paste...what else can she use..for swelling, pain, and drawing out the infection? should she do antibiotics??

Thanks guys .


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yikes! I don't know. Maybe call the pet poison hotline? Maybe they could tell her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the pix she sent me....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh poor baby!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would activated charcoal help? Plantain, I believe, is also very good at drawing out toxins. If you chew up plantain (or blend it  ) and apply it to a bee sting, it will draw out the venom. I have used plantain on myself and my goats, I was impressed. But at this point I'd see if she can get a hotline or a vet involved.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Threehaven...I new there was something talked onhere about drawing toxins..I couldnt remember..Ill tellmy friend to go find some plantain!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Poor Goose.
I know for people they suggest calling a hotline to assess symptoms and customize a course of action. Of course, now it's been 24 hours... I hope the goose is doing better.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

i was thinking maybe activated charcoal? i Just ordered myself a jar and got it yesterday, good to have on hand it MIGHT help? i have it if the goats eat anything toxic but it might help?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Rubbing vitamin C into a snakebite or sting is also supposed to help absorb/deactivate the poison, but I think the charcoal and plantain are great ideas...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill get an update from her, see how he is today..thanks for all your suggestions and good wishes : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

...She lost him last night ... poor little guy..thank you for you replys


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------

